# New Bits - Front Page and Facebook in Forum



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Right,

Ive added some new bits and bobs to the site.

1. Improved Front page
2. Feed from TT Forum Mk1 & Mk2 areas on front page
3. Social Networking enabled across the site
4. Facebook "Like" on topics

Just a bit of an idea as to whats to come 

Jae


----------

